# Polypterus delhezi



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Just picked these little fellows up. They're still in the bag being acclimated. These are _Polypterus delhezi_, the Armored Bichir, and are just babies...only about 1 1/2 inches long. These are my favorite bichirs and VERY rarely come in to the fish shops in the Dallas/Ft.Worth area. Thought some of you _Polypterus_ fans might like a look. Better pictures to come soon.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow, only an inch and a half, they really are just little squirts

what do you expect their max size to be?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

_Polypterus delhezi_ is one of the smaller Polypterids and will reach about 14 inches when fully grown. These guys have a LONG way to go! After I released them from the bag I noticed that neither one of them has completely lost their external gills yet! Amazing fish!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads..


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

amazing pics, love the fish


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's one of the little monsters checking out the tank. Note that the external gills have not been completely lost yet.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice guys


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice delhezi's yours have a nice pattern to them.
i have a 8'' one myself
dixon


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Cute little suckers, enjoy!

cool fish


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice! they look awsome


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice, But i have never heard of them befor.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Here's one of the little monsters checking out the tank. Note that the external gills have not been completely lost yet.


 Very sweet, almost looks like a mudpuppy!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

sweet!


----------

